

Ask HN: Anyone used Estonia's E-Residency for Business? - atmosx

Hello,<p>I&#x27;d like to know if anyone used Estonia&#x27;s e-residency[1] for business purposes, like setting up a legal business in Estonia remotely. Please share your experience so far.<p>Thanks<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;e-estonia.com
======
qb
I have applied for the card last month and might use some Estonian e-services
in the future. SignWise[0] will save some time when signing contracts with
persons from countries with supported e-IDs. Forming a company in Estonia
remotely is indeed very easy, however there appears to be little benefit
compared to e.g. the UK, which makes online limited company formation just as
easy (you do not even need a digital ID card) and has a well-known legal
system. Since I am a resident of Germany, my Estonian company would be taxed
here and could not enjoy the unique Estonian corporate income tax regime
anyway.

[0] [https://www.signwise.me](https://www.signwise.me)

